# Army Medical College Experience



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

I want to know everything about the daily life of an AMC student, the daily uni timings, their way of studying, extra curriculars, what students are normally like and their social life. Is it still super strict? If yes, exactly how strict? The student societies, absolutely anything anyone might know about it.
By the way im a girl, from Islamabad, who's done A Levels, will be a NUST cadet.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

college timings are 8 30 to 3 its not at all that strict esp for girls and since you would be a day scholar ull enjoy normal life


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

no need to be so much worried bou societies n stuff its like any other educational institution n environment wont be that chill as some civil college but you are surely from some army background so wont be an issue...study wise its good I think


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

My sister graduated from AMC and she never said it was too strict. It has a nice campus too. Not sure what it'll be like now that it has left NUST...


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> My sister graduated from AMC and she never said it was too strict. It has a nice campus too. Not sure what it'll be like now that it has left NUST...


So, how was her experience? What does she think of it? 
And if you were back in A Levels and were given admission, would you go? Why?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well there are many *A LEVELS* ppl studying n they seem pretty happy with the experience even overseas pakistanis are studyin here coming from uk etc


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

lostinlife said:


> So, how was her experience? What does she think of it?
> And if you were back in A Levels and were given admission, would you go? Why?


She wasn't a big fan of army folks simply because they're a bit hard headed. But she loved the campus, she liked the study system fine, she spent the 1st 2 years as a hostelite and missed it for the rest of her time. So I think there is nothing to worry about. I would go to AMC in a heartbeat.
I will however say, that if the affiliation with NUMS thing is true, it's prestige may not be the same. NUST was a very prestigious university and it made sure AMC was on track too. Beside the cream of students were Nustian cadets who came through strong competition. Now that they'll stop taking NCs, I'm not so sure about it's standard.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

NUST had almost nothing to do with amc apart from entry test or the rector etc coming for convocations it was governed by ghq previously as well and it has produced renowned doctors at the time when nust dint even exist NUMS would establish its ranking pretty soon and what matters is the standard of teaching hospitals and discipline which is great

- - - Updated - - -

NCs wont stop at all as they have told the national assembly as well that seats for civil students will remain


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> She wasn't a big fan of army folks simply because they're a bit hard headed. But she loved the campus, she liked the study system fine, she spent the 1st 2 years as a hostelite and missed it for the rest of her time. So I think there is nothing to worry about. I would go to AMC in a heartbeat.
> I will however say, that if the affiliation with NUMS thing is true, it's prestige may not be the same. NUST was a very prestigious university and it made sure AMC was on track too. Beside the cream of students were Nustian cadets who came through strong competition. Now that they'll stop taking NCs, I'm not so sure about it's standard.


That's true as I have also been told that NUMS will be geared towards an All Private approach like CMH Lahore, just sparing a few seats for the Military Cadets. There will be no more NCs from now on, I have heard. I also agree on "NUST was a very prestigious university and it made sure AMC was on track too". I remember the HOD of Medicine in CMH Lahore saying in a conference that, "NUST glamourised AMC and gave it a new life". He must have said that on some valid account. 

For the same reason of preventing a meltdown after parting ways, Shalamar wasn't officially affiliated with LUMS although, they share the same governors and same trustees, even the management is the same, just the institutes have different brand names for the sake of establishing and maintaining a separate identity and not diluting the prestige of both institutes. We remember asking our management several times to affiliate Shalamar with LUMS Officially, but they always refused to let in to our requests and now with the way our institute has singlehandedly progressed and made its own name in such a short while, we are all happy, they made the right decision at that time. At that time, we would have grabbed the name and tag of LUMS but, would have never established our identity separate from it. We are glad, they made the right call. 

So yes, the first daunting task for NUMS will be to deal with the HUGE identity crisis followed by managing nearly 1000 students all at once, in different cities without a proper structure in place. CMH Lahore, AMC, CMH Quetta and CMH Multan at the moment are to be managed followed by CMH Bahawalpur and CMH Karachi next year. I see a huge 'Dilutional Crisis' for NUMS in future.

You may disagree with me, but not only me, everyone I have talked to and, even my friends at CMH Lahore feel the same way. They aren't very optimistic. 

While, I know 'some' may think of my statement as bashing but, I genuinely believe that forming NUMS was a poor decision. I believe individually AMC and CMH Lahore were doing better.

- - - Updated - - -

Shane Warney: Bro, AMC's ex Dean Maj Gen. Dr. Abdul Khaliq Naveed, he tried his best to damage the reputation of AMC when he gave unfair admissions to his relatives whom I know, whose FSc scores were in 700s and tons of other Big Army Gun's kids who got admission undeservedly. My father didn't let me apply to AMC because he didn't want me to leave Lahore and also because he was well aware of the malpractice in admissions in AMC. For me the standards went down the hill during his regime and NUMS which will have an All Private policy will even further damage it. 

You have all rights to disagree though, brother.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

how did nust glamorize amc???? there were only 50 seats out of 200 for ncs!!! it had its own identity and was always meant for MCs or army wards reserved seats


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Nustian Cadets were the REAL deal, as eloquently put by NidaRasul as well, which won't be a category of admissions in NUMS.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

AK NAVEED was a great general and wards never got a supply always scoring 70% above how can a 700 guy manage that!!!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

I got into uhs but rejected it after getting into AMC


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

most of MCS in my class are from prestigious schools and some of them left k.e for amc many ppl left ALLAMA IQBAL and RMC etc all of them having 960+ how can you say only nust gave cream and who says there wont be nums cadets in future


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

@shane warney 
I don't want to be offensive here at all and to anyone, But don't you think you are being overly compensative in justifying your admission in AMC? I mean if you really hold AMC in high regard why justify your admission to anyone? Just saying.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

I have 101 grudges against amc but the kind of points you are giving are just baseless!!!! as far as ak naveed is concerned he had tons of researches and was really popular here and in med fraternity


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

I wont listen any baseless stuff regarding my institute fella simple

- - - Updated - - -

every college has its own pros and cons i dont say UHS is this and that coz i know institutes like RMC NISHTAR etc are good but dunno why some guy is continuously trying to defame and undermine AMC like its some "donation" taking SHOP SELLING MBBS DEGREES! I HOLD AMC IN HIGH REGARD BECAUSE IT HAS THE MERIT AND CREAM AND AINT LOW IN ANY MEANS THAN K.E OR AKU...it aint a joke getting into it so please keep your grudges to yourself adios 

- - - Updated - - -

NUMS aint for private by the way ITS MEANT TO PRODUCE ARMY DOCS WHICH ARE IN SHORTAGE 

- - - Updated - - -

NUMS is only meant for producing ARMY DOCTORS!!! AMC only has 50 seats for ppl other than MCS and reserved seats and same goes for QUETTA and PESHAWAR and future CIMS they have even started MCS in CMH lahore and will increase their no!! if some civilian wants to study on those few seats *well in good* otherwise NUMS or PAK ARMY DOESNT CARE and neither do the majority students since they will eventually join army


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't get why people get so sensitive about their universities! If your college is great, which in our case is probably AMC, Shalamar and Shifa, we don't have to repeat it over and over. If it really is good, people already know it so please stop getting overly defensive about stuff. And this is for all of us. It greatly diminishes the credibility of our opinions to fresh students applying around because they feel we're sales people trying to sell our college. 

I honestly do not know the full extent of this whole NUMS deal. But my sister is a fairly fresh graduate and she has lots of juniors still in AMC and those people obviously know best what is happening at AMC. And according to them, *AMC will NOT take civilian students any more.* And people who got admission this year and the last are pretty disappointed because they were expecting a NUST degree and now they wont get it. 
Nustian Cadets were the most brilliant in the whole AMC. Even my sister used to say how teachers of the college itself judged students on the NC or MC or AFC before their roll numbers. So NUST did ensure the college remained up to the mark. Besides, the degree of NUST is renowned. NUST is internationally competing as a university, it is impossible to even present an argument against that fact, I mean grudge or no grudge, they've done VERY well!When you present a degree with the logo of such a prestigious institute, it's puts you on the top of the CV list right away. 
I said this about Fazaia college on this site too, that yes, forces institutes don't come across many recognition issues, they have a way of getting things done. So NUMS WILL establish, it might even do well, but it will take a long time for them to rise in the ranks like NUST did. NUST was royalty, there is no second argument to that, like it or not.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well i am currently studying there and personally know ppl in med core and top positions in nust who are 24 7 in contact with amc so i dont know i might be WRONG and secondly ARMY DOESNT CARE so please stop this useless discussion since you ppl arent directly related to NUST OR AMC OR CURRENTLY STUDYING

- - - Updated - - -

*"AMC WONT HAVE CIVILIANS!!!" *i am saying *THERE WILL BE cause i KNOW THE STUFF GOING ON *

- - - Updated - - -

*lol @ judjing on the basis of mc nc hahahaha the university papers have NO MENTION OF NC WAMCCC AND TOPPERS ARE ALWAYS MCS*

- - - Updated - - -

*i dont know why are people discussing AMC when they have no direct link and NUST IS ALSO ARMY STUFF BY THE WAY CONTROLLED BY GHQ! better LEAVE IT TO ARMY FOLKS AND DONT STRESS OUT REGARDING NUMS or NUST*

- - - Updated - - -

*WARDS OF NUST HOTSHOTS STUDYING WITH ME WOULD I KNOW WELL OR SOME RUMOURS AMC WAS RUN BY GHQ AND NUST DINT INTERFERE AT ALL IN AMC MATTERS*

- - - Updated - - -

*NUST IS CONTROLLED BY GHQ AND WAS MADE BY INCORPORATING ALL ENGINEERING COLLEGES OF ARMY LIKE EME MCS ETC H 12 WAS ONLY RECENTLY STARTED...NUMS IS ALSO AN ARMY PROJECT AND THEY KNOW WHATS BETTER FOR THEIR INSTITUTE SO PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

- - - Updated - - -

*​IF SOMEONE THINKS NUMS IS BAD AND STUFF ARMY AINT BEGGING YOU TO APPLY OR STUDY AT AMC OR PASS REMARKS THEY HAVE THEIR OWN WAY OF DEALING MATTERS SO THIS DISCUSSION IS USLESS*

- - - Updated - - -

*THEY HAVE ONLY CREATED NUMS AND NUST TO FEED THEM WITH TECHNICIANS NOT PRIMARILY AS CIVIL INSTITUTE WHOLE OF NUST IS ARMY RETIRED THAT REPORTS TO GHQ AND NUMS WOULD BE BETTER SINCE IT WOULD ONLY FOCUS ON MEDICINE NUST BEING AN ENGINEERING UNI*


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm a very patient person Shane, but wow do you tempt me to not be.
What do you mean by 'army doesn't care?' This is not an army vs civilian discussion, don't make it to be. This is a medical school and while you might be making it something about your ego, we're discussing it because people want to know what they're applying to.
We've been through much of the university search in the past years, Master and I disagree all the time but I know he's a graduate and he knows a lot and he's helping people and I respect that. And that is the same reason I'm here. I was desperate for info and I couldn't find much but I found help here so I am back to give to people so the cycle of help continues. I needed info and now I have it and I'd like to share it with others finding it.

You can go and hug AMC and print it on your pillow and hug it to sleep because honestly, we don't mind.
Don't make this your ego issue. Present your opinion and leave it to people to decide. If you want to help in an unbiased manner, do it by all means but stop making all mature threads into an illogical, distasteful childish fight. Frame NUMS and AMC and hang it in your room and worship it for all we care.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*​better worry about shifa tameer e millat university miss nida and i am speaking very calmly otherwise you would know what army ppl call you ppl*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> AK NAVEED was a great general and wards never got a supply always scoring 70% above how can a 700 guy manage that!!!


Yaar, I know Maj Gen Dr. AK Naveed and trust me, he tarnished AMC by admitting students not deserving admissions. His reputation in Army ain't that good. Apart from that, because of him every other Army General or Big Guns got their kids admitted even with 700s in FSc, I personally know people both in MBBS and BDS who got admitted at AMC and won't even have made it to Amna Inayat Medical College, without donations. Trust me!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*​nust is eternal part of army nums is an eternal part of army no one inviting anyone to write a review on nums and stuff and it is army vs civilian!!!! If you dont care then worry about shifa maaaaaaam*


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

This thread is becoming interesting, better take out my popcorns :cool!:.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

wow people are upset today. There is a general trend on forum. People believe their own college is on upward trend and others on downward trend. But seriously what difference does it make if few people feel this way on this forum? Second trend, people can see future, they can predict 2 or 4 years from now what would be more valuable. It is good to speculate and make educated guesses but with such conviction?
Relax Shane bro, AMC was well respected before NUST came and it will be well respected when not under NUST. Don't take it personal and enjoy your time in college.


----------



## mclovin (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow chill bro why you gotta bring out the bold and capital letters here


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*nust is army nums is army * *​and it certainly aint begging bl***y civilians to study end of discussions not interested in unnecesarily discussing useless stuff ta ta*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> I wont listen any baseless stuff regarding my institute fella simple
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


That was an exaggeration, mate. NUMS is not meant for producing Army Doctors, as 75%+ of the student body will be Private Students paying nearly 10 lacs per annum. Maybe you don't know anything about CMH Lahore, CMH Quetta or CMH Multan. Trust me, NUMS is going the All Private way with the exception of MCs in all and, PCs in AMC only.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

shane warney said:


> *​better worry about shifa tameer e millat university miss nida and i am speaking very calmly otherwise you would know what army ppl call you ppl*


Shifa is the best med college in pakistan after AKU, No one would worry about their future if they got in shifa.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> *​better worry about shifa tameer e millat university miss nida and i am speaking very calmly otherwise you would know what army ppl call you ppl*


That was not nice. You are getting personal here.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> I'm a very patient person Shane, but wow do you tempt me to not be.


You were still very patient, respectful and civilized. Someone will have to do better then that to really get you mad


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And, if you don't already know, most of the doctors in Army and whenever there is a supposed shortage, they hire doctors via Short Commission induction in Army in which graduates of other 'civil' colleges are hired in Army.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Shane Bro, I disagree with many on this forum including masterh and nidarasul all the time, its ok to disagree but please don't get in a shouting match. A few people on this forum are not going to make or break AMC. It will stand, relax.


----------



## Julia5 (Nov 18, 2015)

Will AMC conduct its test next year for 2016 batch


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lostinlife said:


> I want to know everything about the daily life of an AMC student, the daily uni timings, their way of studying, extra curriculars, what students are normally like and their social life. Is it still super strict? If yes, exactly how strict? The student societies, absolutely anything anyone might know about it.
> By the way im a girl, from Islamabad, who's done A Levels, will be a NUST cadet.


Lol. It's all your fault.  You created a warzone here and never even looked back to see the mess that you initiated. :roll: Why did you have to do this?  You should say sorry to your senior who was ready to explode the forum with his BOLDNESS. :cool!: Not nice.  

Lol. Haha. 

Disclaimer: This is to be taken lightly. Pun Intended!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Now I am worried about Shifa. Oh God, my future is so bleak... The college has no reputation at all. What am I gonna do with my life? I wish the army could care about me too...


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol Shane bro you lost the argument when you attacked Shifa. There isn't a private college doing better than that one apart from AKU to be very honest. AMC bhi unhi se seekh raha tha modular system implementation, so you kind of displayed your ignorance there 
And if you look carefully, nidarasul is sort of a very pro-AMC and pro-public school person on the forum. I actually disagreed with her over how pro-amc she was last year. If you ever come across last year forums, I had a lot of disagreements with her about AMC but I realized this year, I was sort of wrong which is why I try to make up for that now You're so lost in your argument, you're fighting with the one person who was sort of on your side  Shifa doesn't need promotion because its already pretty promoted lol

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Now I am worried about Shifa. Oh God, my future is so bleak... The college has no reputation at all. What am I gonna do with my life? I wish the army could care about me too...


You really are very patient


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ali.warraich said:


> Lol Shane bro you lost the argument when you attacked Shifa. There isn't a private college doing better than that one apart from AKU to be very honest. AMC bhi unhi se seekh raha tha modular system implementation, so you kind of displayed your ignorance there
> And if you look carefully, nidarasul is sort of a very pro-AMC and pro-public school person on the forum. I actually disagreed with her over how pro-amc she was last year. If you ever come across last year forums, I had a lot of disagreements with her about AMC but I realized this year, I was sort of wrong which is why I try to make up for that now You're so lost in your argument, you're fighting with the one person who was sort of on your side  Shifa doesn't need promotion because its already pretty promoted lol


No one is right or wrong on a forum. This is all opinions. Everyone who isn't looking for an admission is here only to help people who are worried during this hard time. Every opinion matters. But opinions lose credibility once you promote your own college more than needed or you get so defensive you go on the illogical track.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ali.warraich said:


> Lol Shane bro you lost the argument when you attacked Shifa. There isn't a private college doing better than that one apart from AKU to be very honest. AMC bhi unhi se seekh raha tha modular system implementation, so you kind of displayed your ignorance there
> And if you look carefully, nidarasul is sort of a very pro-AMC and pro-public school person on the forum. I actually disagreed with her over how pro-amc she was last year. If you ever come across last year forums, I had a lot of disagreements with her about AMC but I realized this year, I was sort of wrong which is why I try to make up for that now You're so lost in your argument, you're fighting with the one person who was sort of on your side  Shifa doesn't need promotion because its already pretty promoted lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Well actually you are wrong. He lost his argument when he started typing in BOLD (which everyone thought was him shouting upon each one of us) :roll:

Aren't you NidaRasul's twin brother? 

*P.S I am diffusing a situation*


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

escalations said:


> You were still very patient, respectful and civilized. Someone will have to do better then that to really get you mad


I try


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

masterh said:


> Aren't you NidaRasul's twin brother?


You said this before too. What do you mean by that?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ali.warraich said:


> You said this before too. What do you mean by that?


Lol!  You know what I mean or it means whatever you make of it.  but, its certainly sarcastic. :roll:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't like where this one is going. Not here looking for brothers.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

nidarasul said:


> Don't like where this one is going. Not here looking for brothers.


That was gutsy.  Haha.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

I didn;t say anything about it. Masterh said it before, I ignored it and he repeated it again. Bro I am a big fan of Shifa, I have been hearing about it for years, I have had an internship at the hospital and I am very very positively impressed by its standard and education system. I made a big mistake last year by passing on it because of the STMU issue. I regret it now all the time and I have the right to offer that opinion to juniors now so they dont make the same ignorant mistake as me.
And I agree with nidarasuls opinions mostly because she isn't biased and everyone here promotes their own college, even you mention Shalamar every single time! So i like her opinions and I would like to offer my agreement too. How does that make me her twin brother? I take offense of that, it is not funny to me whatever you mean by saying that


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay. What the hell? :?
An admin should probably review this post right about now.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

masterh said:


> That doesn't mean others are not looking to make you their sister.  Again, sarcastic. :cool!:


Dude keep your cheap mentality to yourself. I am actually reporting this. This is incredibly disrespectful.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ali.warraich said:


> I didn;t say anything about it. Masterh said it before, I ignored it and he repeated it again. Bro I am a big fan of Shifa, I have been hearing about it for years, I have had an internship at the hospital and I am very very positively impressed by its standard and education system. I made a big mistake last year by passing on it because of the STMU issue. I regret it now all the time and I have the right to offer that opinion to juniors now so they dont make the same ignorant mistake as me.
> And I agree with nidarasuls opinions mostly because she isn't biased and everyone here promotes their own college, even you mention Shalamar every single time! So i like her opinions and I would like to offer my agreement too. How does that make me her twin brother? I take offense of that, it is not funny to me whatever you mean by saying that


Okay.  Take it lightly, brother. 
I am sure, future is bright for you. 

In fact, you just mentioned 'regret'? What age are you, 18 or 19? It's not okay living with a supposed regret at such a young age. You have your entire life ahead of you, and you can make the best of it.  Allah has his own plans, never say that you regret anything because you should not pin on something that wasn't even yours. Life is too hard to live with regrets, harder than it already is.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> Okay. What the hell? :?
> An admin should probably review this post right about now.


You guys took it the wrong way. :?

- - - Updated - - -



Ali.warraich said:


> Dude keep your cheap mentality to yourself. I am actually reporting this. This is incredibly disrespectful.


What? :?

I can't believe I have to explain a simple joke. 

Ali was constantly, everywhere on the forum 'taking Nida's side' so I coined a term "twin brother" and when I said, "he is trying to make you his sister", that meant 'he is constantly taking your side and not the other way around'. 

What was so hard in this to understand?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

This thread has become way too personal and uncomfortable. Lets forget this debate, not respond and request Admins to delete this thread.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

escalations said:


> This thread has become way too personal and uncomfortable. Lets forget this debate, not respond and request Admins to delete this thread.


NOOOO! not that, please! I want some more thrills . Locked myself up away for a year, I want more drama here :joyful::x3:.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Skandril said:


> NOOOO! not that, please! I want some more thrills . Locked myself up away for a year, I want more drama here :joyful::x3:.


Hahahah ghalat baat hay


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ali.warraich said:


> Dude keep your cheap mentality to yourself. I am actually reporting this. This is incredibly disrespectful.


Well, thank you for not understanding a simple, clean joke and making an issue and mess out of it. I have been on this forum since a good 4 years and have helped thousands of juniors, unconditionally. And, it took you just a second to tarnish my reputation. I have helped juniors the most here on this forum, from personal advise, to admission advise to career counselling and everything possible, going out of my way each time. And it took just one stupid misunderstanding for you to pass a judgement. Didn't I clearly said, 'brother' and 'sister'. 

Sorry mate, I have always helped people here but, I can see a lot of disrespect on this forum and no regard even for seniors and add to that, this stupid misunderstanding of yours. I think I am done here. 

I say good bye to this forum.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

masterh said:


> Well, thank you for not understanding a simple, clean joke and making an issue and mess out of it. I have been on this forum since a good 4 years and have helped thousands of juniors, unconditionally. And, it took you just a second to tarnish my reputation. I have helped juniors the most here on this forum, from personal advise, to admission advise to career counselling and everything possible, going out of my way each time. And it took just one stupid misunderstanding for you to pass a judgement. Didn't I clearly said, 'brother' and 'sister'.
> 
> Sorry mate, I have always helped people here but, I can see a lot of disrespect on this forum and no regard even for seniors and add to that, this stupid misunderstanding of yours. I think I am done here.
> 
> I say good bye to this forum.


Oh come on! kids will be kids, They will lash out anytime. The important thing is that you are the adult and are supposed to rise up above these things.


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

The first couple days i started this thread there were barely any replies, so i checked it once in 2 days, and then way later before sleeping, and then i came online and there were 53 replies. 
I was so impressed, i had to sit down and properly look at all the replies 
Well, as far as ive read and understood here, AMC is good, and hopefully will remain a good institution . 
Thank you all for your replies!

Also indirectly sorry for the hurtful posts that may have offended some people along with it


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

masterh said:


> Well, thank you for not understanding a simple, clean joke and making an issue and mess out of it. I have been on this forum since a good 4 years and have helped thousands of juniors, unconditionally. And, it took you just a second to tarnish my reputation. I have helped juniors the most here on this forum, from personal advise, to admission advise to career counselling and everything possible, going out of my way each time. And it took just one stupid misunderstanding for you to pass a judgement. Didn't I clearly said, 'brother' and 'sister'.
> 
> Sorry mate, I have always helped people here but, I can see a lot of disrespect on this forum and no regard even for seniors and add to that, this stupid misunderstanding of yours. I think I am done here.
> 
> I say good bye to this forum.


And that was the last of what you folks saw of the legend Masterh. RIP.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

masterh said:


> Well, thank you for not understanding a simple, clean joke and making an issue and mess out of it. I have been on this forum since a good 4 years and have helped thousands of juniors, unconditionally. And, it took you just a second to tarnish my reputation. I have helped juniors the most here on this forum, from personal advise, to admission advise to career counselling and everything possible, going out of my way each time. And it took just one stupid misunderstanding for you to pass a judgement. Didn't I clearly said, 'brother' and 'sister'.
> 
> Sorry mate, I have always helped people here but, I can see a lot of disrespect on this forum and no regard even for seniors and add to that, this stupid misunderstanding of yours. I think I am done here.
> 
> I say good bye to this forum.


You can stay or go, I don't care. Your reputation is not more important to me than my own! Nidarasul and I had many discussions on this forum last year and very distasteful and bad arguments but this year I realized the points on which i was misguided and I come here and express it. You made this same joke before and I let it slide. Today you repeated it and I even gave you the chance to clarify it by specifically asking you, "what do you mean?" You still left it for free understanding "think whatever you want". I don't care it was a joke or not, my agreeing with a female on this forum doesn't mean I am out to make 'sisters' here. Your saying, "Doesn't mean someone else doesnt want to make you a sister" was not exactly a joke.

I have nothing but respect for nidarasul and any other male OR female person on this forum unless they keep their personal opinions about my intentions to themselves.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

lostinlife said:


> The first couple days i started this thread there were barely any replies, so i checked it once in 2 days, and then way later before sleeping, and then i came online and there were 53 replies.
> I was so impressed, i had to sit down and properly look at all the replies
> Well, as far as ive read and understood here, AMC is good, and hopefully will remain a good institution .
> Thank you all for your replies!
> ...


AMC is great right now and any discussions on the future of NUMS is speculation and prediction at best. Here's to hoping a great institution remains prestigious and changing universities doesn't hurt it much!


----------

